# RichFaces zerstörte mein Projekt



## mario87b (6. Nov 2012)

Hallo.

Ich war so unvorsichtig einfach mal diese RichFaces libs in mein Projekt mit aufzunehmen. Ich brauch so eine wählbaren Kalender in der Anwendung, RichFaces bietet sowas.

Leider bekomme ich seitdem gleich nach Start der Anwendung HTML 500 Fehler. Class Not Found Exception. Der Fehler bezieht sich auf eine Lib die ich laut Anweisung zur Nutzung der RichFaces Geschichte brauche. Also, ich alle Libs wieder aus dem Projekt entfernt, ich hab nicht weiter gemacht, keine Quellen geänder oder so.

Nun bleibt der Fehler leider bestehen!! Bedauerlicherweise kann ich den Fehler nicht mal mehr posten und zwar deshalb nicht:
In meiner Verzeifelung hab ich einfach mal ein neues Projekt erstellt und alle Quelle reinkopiert. Ergebnis: Anwendung lässt sich noch nicht mal mehr deployen. Das ursprüngliche nun auch nicht mehr.

Schaut für mich so aus als hätte sich irgenwas am Server verdreht. Alles Dreck.

Nutze Netbeans 7.x, Tomcat 7.x

Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich versuch jetzt mal den Server frisch zu überbügeln.

Danke.


----------



## bronks (6. Nov 2012)

Warum wird nicht mehr deployed?
Meckert NetBeans dabei?
Steht den in der ServerLogs etwas drin?


----------



## mario87b (6. Nov 2012)

Der Server fährt halt normal hoch, aber die Anwendung startet nicht.

Ich hab aber in den logs die ursächliche Fehelrmeldung gefunden.


```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.w3c.css.sac.ErrorHandler
```


Ich hab eigentlich schon aufgegeben, aber wenn Du noch ne Idee hast?


----------



## bronks (6. Nov 2012)

Ich vermute, daß in der faces-config.xml oder in der web.xml noch etwas drinsteht, was nach o.g. Class verlangt.


----------



## mario87b (6. Nov 2012)

web.xml und faces-config.xml hab ich durchgesehen, keine Einträge die da nicht auch vorher waren.

Hab jetzt den Server gewechseln, Tomcat 7.0.32 und neu eingespielt. Die neu erstellte Anwendung läuft wieder, die andere nicht...

Aber das ist ok, RichFaces ist für mich nicht länger interessant.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

